# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  شماره ششم مجله فراتر از شیرپوینت منتشر شد(سورپرایزهای ویژه در این شماره)

## m.behravan

*
majale-mini.jpg دانلود مجله
*
  در این  شماره می خوانید:
 
 مدل پذیرش شیرپوینت در  سازمانها - قسمت دوم
 7 روش برای به دست آوردن  کاربران معتاد به شیرپوینت! سوالات رایج درباره  شیرپوینت
 مطالعه موردی استفاده از  شیرپوینت در اداره پلیس کمبریج 3 سورپرایز ویژه (مجله را  دانلود کنید) مدیریت اسناد در شیرپوینت  - قسمت سوم برنامه نویسی در شیرپوینت  - قسمت اول کار با سایتها روش افزودن CSS به صفحات  شیرپوینت 2013

----------


## sheragimanam

باتشکر
وبسایت حساب من

----------

